# Sport weight yarn?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have some sports weight yarn that I would like to use. What needle size should I use? I'm thinking of doing a scarf out of some Gotland. Thanks all!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I would use about a size 4.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Do a test swatch to see what you like the looks of. If you want something more open and lacey you will want to use larger needles. I am just learning what sizes of needles I want to use for different weights and find that a test swatch is really the way to go. 

Look at me. Newbie knitter starting to have opinions.....:happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks. I thought you were experienced Kas. I think I'll dig through my needles and go from there.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sport weight I would start with a 4 or 5, if you want a more open texture try a 6.
Kas you sound like a pro.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am experienced with crochet. Not so much with knitting. I am working on my third project ever.  We can do this!!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have some # 5 I could try. Truthfully though I just wanted to have an excuse to buy new toys... I mean needles.:drum:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Excuse? Who needs an excuse, go buy needles because you're going to need them eventually. Sheesh, WP haven't you learned anything from all the time you spend hanging with us?

go for IT!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchie is right!
There are no excuses in fiber!
We all desperately *NEED *every single size, and type of needle, hook, wheel, spindle, loom, and fiber ever created.


*GO GET THOSE NEEDLES GIRL!*


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks all! Once I go through my stash and make sure I don't have them I am going to get a pair of Lantern Moons #6. I'm not sure what kind of wood yet or how long. I will definitely enjoy them though!:bouncy:. Thank you all for being my enabler's :goodjob:


ETA: I will update you after I place my order.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> Marchie is right!
> There are no excuses in fiber!
> We all desperately *NEED *every single size, and type of needle, hook, wheel, spindle, loom, and fiber ever created.
> 
> ...



Post of the Day Award :bow::hysterical::help::bandwagon:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the best group of enablers EVER!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kasota said:


> This is the best group of enablers EVER!!!!! :grouphug:


I know right?
We may all be headed to the poor house due to our "enabling", but at least we will all be warmly dressed!:goodjob:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

At least we will look good too. I'm going to go through my stash today and then order. I knew you all you understand.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

it seems like only yesterday I was gifted a huge box of old needles to get me started. "How could I ever possibly use all of those different needles?" I asked myself.

right

and now I own ALMOST every needle there is to own in one shape or another

in fact

I just bought one pair of delicious and unfathomably luxurious and completely self-indulgent


bronze  :shocked: jewelry-crafted knitting needles with bone cabochons with Celtic triskele engraving.

I know.


I am bad. I am very very very bad. 

at least I didn't pay full price for them - that would just be....


crazy. :teehee:

(Oh lordinheaven, please do not let me love these exquisite needles too much.)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I will try something really hard. I have been trying to knit and join in the round for quiet some time. Thanks to my enablers I decided to try to make my first hat. So now my question what size circs? I saw Latern moon has them and that's what inspired me. Thanks all!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

WIHH,

I couldn't have passed up on the bronze ones either! 

Woodpecker,

8's or 9's are a good all purpose size.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

somehow, I never seem to have size 6 and 7 needles...I have no idea where they go...I buy them...they're used...I have no current UFOs...?

I think you might need some size 6 and 7 needles. Circulars are wonderful-in every length. I use them for everything that I don't use DPNs for. I rarely use a straight set of needles.

betty


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I'm going to get size 8 and 32" cable. Does that sound long enough for a hat? I like snug beanies. I know just which needles I want. I just need to be sure they won't be too long. Thank you all my enablers and friends.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think a 32 inch cable is going to be too long. I peeked at my hat patterns and most of them use a 16 inch cable...

Do you have a pattern you are going to use? What does the pattern call for?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WP, you will need dpn's as well for a hat, circular needles are only really good until you start the decreases. Maybe you can "magic loop" a hat I don't know, I've never done "magic loop".


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

So now I get to buy more needles yay. What size dpns? I just looked and lantern moon has 16". Thanks all for helping me figure this out. I really appreciate it!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

actually, you really don't need dpn's for anything....eep:

I know, sacrilegious of me to say so, but it's true. Learn the Magic Loop, and you'll never need to worry about losing a dpn again!
I've made everything from mens hats and socks, to baby sleeves, and socks, all on the same 40" cable needle.
Magic loop is awesome, as there is no changing to dpn's, or poking yourself in the boob(don't ask), or anything!:happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> actually, you really don't need dpn's for anything....eep:
> 
> I know, sacrilegious of me to say so, but it's true. Learn the Magic Loop, and you'll never need to worry about losing a dpn again!
> I've made everything from mens hats and socks, to baby sleeves, and socks, all on the same 40" cable needle.
> Magic loop is awesome, as there is no changing to dpn's, or poking yourself in the boob(don't ask), or anything!:happy2:


I would like to learn magic loop. I think with 40" cables I would get all tangled. What is the best length of cord to start? Sorry I have tons of questions, thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I learned on a 26" cable.
You want enough length to be able to easily move things about, with out any stretching or anything being tight feeling.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> I learned on a 26" cable.
> You want enough length to be able to easily move things about, with out any stretching or anything being tight feeling.


Thanks! I will get a 26" cable with a size 8 needle and finally learn to do the magic loop! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Please keep us posted on your progress. Magic Loop is high on my list of things to learn in the near future.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FWIW Hercsmama, I did say she could learn "magic loop"


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

FWIW, sometimes I do use a "modified" Magic Loop when reducing in the round - some cables accept this kind of abuse more easily than others. Some cables may get kinked and bent. :sob:

I ALSO use dpns and I ALSO use two circulars at a time and I ALSO use teeny tiny 9" circulars and I ALSO use straight needles- sometimes ALL ON THE SAME PROJECT!!!! :teehee:

The possibilities are LIMITLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Please keep us posted on your progress. Magic Loop is high on my list of things to learn in the near future.


I sure will. It has been high on my list for quite sometime. I'm getting bored knitting scarfs. It's time to learn something new.

Marchie if I decide to try dpns what size should I get? I am assuming the same size as the circs but am not sure. I'll need dpns eventually too. I've been dying to make socks. I know you can magic loop socks too. I will have to find out what works best for me. To bad you all don't live closer.:bow:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just to add to the mix, WIHH mentioned 9 in circulars. That's what I've been using for socks and I like them, but I want to add magic loop to my repertoire.

So many choices... so little cash.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Woodpecker, if you are knitting hats in the round, most patterns have you reduce the needle size to make the top of the hat tighter knit. So if you use size 8 to knit the body of the hat with, you will want to go down to about a 6 for the top of the hat. 

Check a specific pattern to be sure but thats what I generally do.  

When I first started knitting, I knit a whole bunch of scarves and easy fingerless mittens, then I did the Coronet hat and that was fun because it also had a simple cable on the band. I think Gone-a-milkin' also cut her teeth on that hat, too. (Yes, I am a copycat! :teehee

A simple ribbed hat in the round would be a good project, too. Have fun!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> FWIW Hercsmama, I did say she could learn "magic loop"


Ya know what? I honestly was skimming and missed where you said that!:teehee:
But great minds think a like!

WP, I do have dpn's in most every size. If I happen to be using them, I jump down a size for the tops of hats as WIHH suggested, snugs things up very nicely.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

This is starting to sound complicated. I need to find a good easy pattern and go from there. I'm still going to get the needles though. Thanks WIHH its a good thing I didn't assume. I have off this weekend so will be able to do a lot of research.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Too bad patterns don't start off with "choose pointy sticks of your preference".

I've pretty much switched to cable needles instead of straight ones other than DPNs. Frequently, the DPNs are used as hair pins instead of for knitting, though. The cables are easier to use since the ends aren't out there flying around catching on things and you never lose the other end of the cable.

As for which size of needles to use, it all depends on what results you want. I have an angora/silk/Merino fingering weight yarn that I'll use a #11 to #15 needles on since I want a lacy result. If I was knitting for warmth, I'd use #5 or #7. If I was making socks, maybe down to a size #3 or #4 needle. Although this angora blend yarn doesn't make decent socks since it doesn't have much stretch, so I'd switch to a pure Merino or some other breed of sheep's wool. Or sheep's wool mixed with a bit of nylon for even more stretch.

It all depends on what you want. Make test swatches or just jump in and try it. If it doesn't turn out the way you like, you can always rip it out and start over.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yup, the dpn's would be the same size as the needle/s you use for the main part of the hat. If you are using a size 8 needle for the main body of the hat you would use a set of number 8 dpn's for the decreases. In my humble opinion, it is good to know how to use all types of needles. They all gave their uses and special applications.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Yup, the dpn's would be the same size as the needle/s you use for the main part of the hat. If you are using a size 8 needle for the main body of the hat you would use a set of number 8 dpn's for the decreases. In my humble opinion, it is good to know how to use all types of needles. They all gave their uses and special applications.


Thanks. That's what I figured I would try to do make this project really complicated and learn more than one thing at once. I like WIHHs suggestion of a simple ribbed hat.

Thanks hotcatz since I will be knitting with warm Gotland I think I want tight stitches. That's easy since I always knit tightly anyway.

I'm going to start to focus on learning to join in the round and go from there. Thank God I can frog it.

This is the best group ever!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Join in the round? Aren't things in the round generally just going around and around and not really joined? Well, except for the first row. Once you've got the first row started without any twists in it, then the rest of it is just circling about isn't it?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hotzcatz said:


> Join in the round? Aren't things in the round generally just going around and around and not really joined? Well, except for the first row. Once you've got the first row started without any twists in it, then the rest of it is just circling about isn't it?


I'm not sure, I never get passed the first row.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think a hat is a great way to begin. You learn so much, decreases, joining in the round, and if you choose Kitchner stitch. Plus whatever stitches you make it out of. Joining in the round is easier on circular needles, you don't have the others flopping around. If and when you use the dpn's just keep in mind that you are only ever working on two needles at a time, all the others are just stitch holders until you get to them.

If you are on Ravelry, this is a good hat to begin with. It's a free download (PDF file), you can print it off. And the guy is cute too . http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-rib-hat although this hat calls for a bulky weight yarn you can still make it. You can do a few things, knit with several strands of the yarn you already have, use the yarn you have an another heavier weight yarn together, or you can go out and buy more yarn . I'd go with the last option if I was you, we all need more yarn :nanner: I'll go look to see I can find a better pattern that uses you size yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is one that use sport weight yarn. It looks like it uses "magic loop" http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lornes-hat


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

hotzcatz said:


> Join in the round? Aren't things in the round generally just going around and around and not really joined? Well, except for the first row. Once you've got the first row started without any twists in it, then the rest of it is just circling about isn't it?


That's a very good way to describe it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Here is one that use sport weight yarn. It looks like it uses "magic loop" http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lornes-hat


Thanks Marchie!

ETA: I need to figure out how to,sart the first roe. I plan on using you-tube a lot today.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You would cast on just like any other knit project, unless it asks for a different way of doing it. The first row after the cast on a circular needle you would make sure loll the stitches are straight on the needle, not twisted around the needle. The first stitch coasted on will be your last stitch, knit into that, your working yarn will be on the right hand side of the needle. Then just go around and around and a round. You will not need to purl unless you are doing ribbing or some other stitch the pattern calls for. If you stitches are twisted on the needle and you discover it after you have joined, you can still fix it but only if you have two rounds or less knit on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a video on joining using a circular needle http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/circular-needle

Here's one for dpn's http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-pointed-needles


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchie, ty for that link! I learned something new...that if you are knitting round and round you don't need to pearl a row every other one to end up with a stockinette stitch. I suppose that would make sense but I had not thought of that! How easy peasy is that??? 

I have been thinking of making a wool hat and then fulling it and then doing some needle felting on it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is one reason many people convert patterns to circular knitting. Purling is minimal at best. That and you don't have to sew as many pieces together.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok, so as soon as I am done with my prayer shawl I am going to try and do a hat on circulars. I have this book I got on Amazon called One Skein Wonders where you make things out of a skein of sock yarn. Maybe they have some hat patterns in there...

WP, what color yarn are you using for your hat? Have you tried the magic loop thingy yet?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

never mind


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You can't say "never mind" and leave us hanging....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> Ok, so as soon as I am done with my prayer shawl I am going to try and do a hat on circulars. I have this book I got on Amazon called One Skein Wonders where you make things out of a skein of sock yarn. Maybe they have some hat patterns in there...
> 
> WP, what color yarn are you using for your hat? Have you tried the magic loop thingy yet?


I'm using grey. I was thinking of using something else but I figured it would be best to use this. I haven't even gotten my needles yet. I am rejoining ravelry to see what needle size I need for that pattern Marchie posted.

This is the yarn I plan on using https://www.etsy.com/transaction/103419131.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just ordered my new needles I got these in a size 8 http://www.lanternmoon.com/16-Featherlight-Destiny-Circular-Needles_p_98.html.

I also rejoined ravelry as Woodpecker86.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WP, that yarn looks oh so beautiful! You are going to have fun!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> I just ordered my new needles I got these in a size 8 http://www.lanternmoon.com/16-Featherlight-Destiny-Circular-Needles_p_98.html.
> 
> I also rejoined ravelry as Woodpecker86.



Beautiful yarn and needles! 

Of course you know we're all going to friend you on Ravelry now


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

BlueberryChick said:


> Beautiful yarn and needles!
> 
> Of course you know we're all going to friend you on Ravelry now


Thank you. Oh I was expecting that!:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH ditto what Kasota said. You have never been one not to speak your mind 

That yarn is from our own Bergerer and it is beautiful!! It looks so soft.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH ditto what Kasota said. You have never been one not to speak your mind 

That yarn is from our own Bergerer and it is beautiful!! It looks so soft.

Kasota there are lots of hats in that book, lots of baby stuff too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

My needles came today! That was fast, now on to learning magic loop


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ya'll are so funny  

- I said "Never mind" not because I was biting my tongue - I never do that!  

I said "Never mind" because if you look at the fine print at the bottom of my post as to why I edited my post , it was because I posted it to the wrong THREAD! :rotfl:

so GLAD the new needles came today!!!! Have a ball, Woodpecker, you can do it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks WIHH now that opened them I am wondering if 16" is too small? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can squish a lot of stitches on a 16" needle. Between to have it too small that too big and having your stitches all stretched out. When and if you order dpn's realize that they come in different sizes too. They have super short ones like 3-4" for socks and gloves, then sort of medium length 6-8" and longer still for big projects. I would recommend the 6-8" size ones for most projects. Also know that the ends of the circular needles come in different lengths too. There are tips that and only a few inches long, very hard on the hands IMHO. Sort of standard length is about 4" I think and then they have some with longer tips.

Just thought I'd tell you this because if you haven't been to a big yarn store with racks and racks of needles in lots of varieties you might not know these things


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Marchie! I saw the circs and said to myself, these don't even fit around my head.LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea well your stitches will be squished on there and that's a good thing. Here's a hint/tip for you. So you don't loose your stitches of the end of your circulars, if you do have a bunch of stitches squished up on them, wrap a rubber band around the tips when you put them down or pack them into a bag. That should keep the stitched from jumping off.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Marchie you are always so helpful!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WP, isn't this just the greatest group of peeps ever? I would never have had the courage to attempt knitting if it wasn't for all the wonderful folk here.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Kasota said:


> WP, isn't this just the greatest group of peeps ever? I would never have had the courage to attempt knitting if it wasn't for all the wonderful folk here.


Yes we are blessed to have such a great group of friends!


----------

